# What Are Your Favorite Christmas Movies? List Them Here.



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Mine are:
1. A Christmas Carol with George C. Scott







2. One Magic Christmas








3. It's A Wonderful Life.









They are excellent tales, and if you can, read the Dickens book.


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

1. Die Hard
2. Lethal Weapon
3. Rudolf claymation movie with Yukon Cornelius 
4. The claymation movie with heat miser 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

ilmostrog said:


> 1. Die Hard
> 2. Lethal Weapon
> 3. Rudolf claymation movie with Yukon Cornelius
> 4. The claymation movie with heat miser
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have Lethal Weapon and UR right it is a good Xmas movie, I will have to watch it again. It has been a long time since I watched a Clay Mation, but I dug 'em as a kid.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Hallmark -The Christmas Card . It's a very good movie you all have to see it .


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> Mine are:
> 1. A Christmas Carol with George C. Scott
> View attachment 32674
> 
> ...


You never cease to surprise me MisterMills, I thought you were more of a Bad Santa kind of guy...

























Just so you know I never ever thought of you as a Krampus type, ever...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The best ... is also one of my favorite movies. I rarely watch movies multiple times, but have seen this one many times. Nicholas Cage and Tea Leoni in The Family Man. A true glimpse of what if "I choose You".


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

BAH, Humbug!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

tango said:


> BAH, Humbug!


Shall I send Mish over to adjust your attitude?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Amongst others Trading Places with Eddie Murphy, Dan Akroyd. Classic.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^ Yep.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Reindeer Games.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Con Air.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Fist full of dollars, . . . 

For a few dollars more, . . . 

Hang em High, . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Christmas time just wouldn't be the same without seeing Ralphie open his Red Ryder BB gun.









The gun grabbing Liberals did everything in their power to keep it from Ralphie but he persevered!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Tombstone. But I understand Jesus was actually born in October so Tombstone works.


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

Ain't there any Griswold fans here? Cousin Eddie tickles the shit outta me!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

hag said:


> Ain't there any Griswold fans here? Cousin Eddie tickles the shit outta me!


Ya damn straight Hag!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Best Christmas movie ever? Die Hard.



> Now, I have a machine gun.
> HO-HO-HO


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Maol9 said:


> You never cease to surprise me MisterMills, I thought you were more of a Bad Santa kind of guy...
> 
> View attachment 32713
> 
> ...


I am a fan, but my mush-for-brains, can't remember where I put the house keys sometimes. 
I had to take out the window unit and crawl in once; Jesus what a tight fit that was! Thus my failing here to name 'em off. 
very_drunk: That and the cheap whiskey.)

And, if Krampus ever shows up at my door, one of us ain't makin' it out alive.:armata_PDT_35:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> Hallmark - Christmas Card . It's a very good movie you all have to see it.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Yes that is the one .


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> Yes that is the one .


OK, I will get it, ASAP.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> The best ... is also one of my favorite movies. I rarely watch movies multiple times, but have seen this one many times. Nicholas Cage and Tea Leoni in The Family Man. A true glimpse of what if "I choose You".


Sounds great! I will look for it.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

tango said:


> BAH, Humbug!


Thanks for sharing that.:vs_smirk:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Reindeer Games.


A full length movie? Thanks!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Shall I post Family Man full length?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Shall I post Family Man full length?


Please do, I will find time to watch it, and send a PM when I am finished.


----------



## Ashton (Aug 6, 2016)

My favourite are "Home Alone", "Family Man" and "It's A Wonderful Life".


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

National Lampoon Christmas Vacation


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

tango said:


> BAH, Humbug!


Ya beat me to it! :vs_smirk:


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Shall I send Mish over to adjust your attitude?


I ain't afraid of nuffin', dang it!

Oh wait...

Did you say Mish? lain:


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Cricket said:


> I ain't afraid of nuffin', dang it!
> 
> Oh wait...
> 
> Did you say Mish? lain:


LMAO :vs_laugh:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I always liked the one where the kid got his eye shot out with the Red Ryder BB gun. That happened to cousin Boomer one dark night...but the mean cops shot out his eye with some kinda tear gas launching gizmo..so it struck sorta close to home. The kin in sunny CA said when he would come to visit with them he always kept his glass eye in a glass of water beside the bed. They would often go in there before he woke up so they could check it out..bring the neighbor kids to see it etc. He was famous.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> Please do, I will find time to watch it, and send a PM when I am finished.


Just for you Mister Mills!


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

1 - Bad Santa
2 - A Nightmare Before Christmas
3 - How the Grinch Stole Christmas


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Cricket said:


> I ain't afraid of nuffin', dang it!
> 
> Oh wait...
> 
> Did you say Mish? lain:


I love Mish (she already knows that).


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

I guess all of you big tough people are afraid to admit that Ernest saves Christmas is your real favorite holiday movie! Haha haha


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hag said:


> I guess all of you big tough people are afraid to admit that Ernest saves Christmas is your real favorite holiday movie! Haha haha


Hey! I'll admit it. Earnest was great!


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

It's a Wonderful Life - in B&W 
A Christmas Carol with Patrick Stewart - My favorite version


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Isn't My Cousin Vinny a Christmas tale?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Isn't My Cousin Vinny a Christmas tale?


Debate-able


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I love a Christmas story with a happy ending! How Bin Laden really bought it.
.


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

How about Fred Claus?
That's a pretty good one


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

hag said:


> I guess all of you big tough people are afraid to admit that Ernest saves Christmas is your real favorite holiday movie! Haha haha


I love Earnest, I used to watch him with a buddy of mine; she had MD,and was wheelchair bound. I treated her like I wanted to be treated, and not everybody did.
I laughed my butt off at those movies, with her right beside me, doing the same thing.


----------

